# Estación del Ferrocarril de MIRAFLORES



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Dodi, tu que eres más antiguo que yo, no se si te acuerdas que hasta hace unos 25 años atras aún era posible observar en la Av. Aramburu casi en el cruce con Republica de Panama uno rieles de tren que cruzaban la avenida, eran esos los que llegaban hasta Miraflores y de ahí a barranco?

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Claro...eran esos !!!!*

Existe la idea errónea entre la gente menor de 60 años de edad de pensar que el tranvía de Lima a Chorrillos corría exactamente en la actual Via Expresa.... si bien es cierto,buen tramo lo hacía por Paseo de la República,luego se desviaba por el actual colegio San Agustín y seguía por la actual avenida República de Panamá para luego desviarse por Surquillo,por la calle Recavarren y entrar nuevamente al Paseo de la República y una vez más se desviaba por la avenida Reducto hacia Barranco... 
Ya me había olvidado por completo de esos rieles en ese cruce,lo que si recuerdo muy vagamente es haber visto algunos tranvías en un depósito a media cuadra de la Avenida Primavera (Angamos Este) con Paseo de la República... lo que si para nada recuerdo es haber visto algún tranvía en funcionamiento,creo que yo tenía apenas 3 añitos cuando dejaron de funcionar... 


cesium said:


> Dodi, tu que eres más antiguo que yo, no se si te acuerdas que hasta hace unos 25 años atras aún era posible observar en la Av. Aramburu casi en el cruce con Republica de Panama uno rieles de tren que cruzaban la avenida, eran esos los que llegaban hasta Miraflores y de ahí a barranco?
> 
> saludos


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Miraflorino said:


> Existe la idea errónea entre la gente menor de 60 años de edad de pensar que el tranvía de Lima a Chorrillos corría exactamente en la actual Via Expresa.... si bien es cierto,buen tramo lo hacía por Paseo de la República,luego se desviaba por el actual colegio San Agustín y seguía por la actual avenida República de Panamá para luego desviarse por Surquillo,por la calle Recavarren y entrar nuevamente al Paseo de la República y una vez más se desviaba por la avenida Reducto hacia Barranco...
> Ya me había olvidado por completo de esos rieles en ese cruce,*lo que si recuerdo muy vagamente es haber visto algunos tranvías en un depósito a media cuadra de la Avenida Primavera (Angamos Este) con Paseo de la República... *lo que si para nada recuerdo es haber visto algún tranvía en funcionamiento,creo que yo tenía apenas 3 añitos cuando dejaron de funcionar...


Exacto !!! yo también recuerdo ese depósito de tranvias en la Av. Republica de Panama, habian como 5 arrimados al fondo de un pampón cercado y a veces el portón estaba abierto y se les podia ver, eso debe haber sido a mediados de los 70s, ya decia yo no podia haberlo soñado al igual que el tanque, el avión y la locomotora del Parque de Las Leyendas.

saludos


----------



## Sakkarina (Jul 11, 2009)

*La estacion de tren de Miraflores*

Dodi, te comento que en un articulo de la Revista Municipal de Miraflores del año 1955 indicaban con planos que la estacion de Miraflores estaba sobre lo que ahora es el puente Ricardo Palma. Mas bien habia un apuro en demoler esa estacion para poder construir la via expresa, prolongar la av. ricardo palma y poder unir miraflores viejo con las "modernas" urbanizaciones de San Antonio. Supuestamente la estacion de tranvia tambien estaba por ahi, porque el tranvia entraba por Ricardo Palma e iba hasta los baños. La zona que tu indicas, Angamos, era parte de lo que era Surquillo y estaba demasiado lejos del centro de Miraflores.
Sin embargo, me interesaria saber de donde sacaste ese dato - recuerdas una estacion ubicada ahi? Porque seria interesante por la informacion que tengo yo, que proviene de una revista editada por la alcaldia y que encontre en la biblioteca Ricardo Palma


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Aparentemente la estación quedaba en...*

donde está actualmente el chifa Kuo Wa,junto al edificio antiguo que está a un costado del teatro Marsano y que inicialmente iba a ser un hotel (aquél edificio que está superpoblado y donde vivió la viuda de César Vallejo,con sus numerosos gatos)... Todo indica que allí estaba la Estación,pues en el libro de memorias del Doctor Avendaño Hubner,relata que hacia 1910,caminaba desde la estación hacia su casa en la avenida Ricardo Palma casi en esquina con la Avenida La Paz...y por el tramo que menciona,hace a todas luces suponer que cruzaban el actual Parque Miranda,es decir,caminaban como 5 cuadras aproximadamente... claro,que en dicha época eran casonas de campo aisladas,no todas juntas... y el Parque no existía,quizás parte del actual parque era la parte trasera de la Estación.. pero en definitiva la estación no estaba en el actual puente Ricardo Palma ni tampoco en el actual Puente Primavera (Angamos Este)...si,recuerdo haber visto de niño unos tranvías (no vagones de tren sino tranvías destartalados),al frente del actual chifa Kuo Wa,donde ahora hay un conjunto habitacional de unos pocos edificios como de 5 pisos,todos de colores distintos... y eso lo recuerdo bien,porque en la Avenida Angamos,junto al grifo que hace esquina con Paseo de la República (parte de Miraflores,no de Surquillo),vivía en una casa "estilo barco" (hace poco demolida),una querida amiga de mi mamá,a la cual íbamos a visitarla con cierta frecuencia... y exactamente a la vuelta de su casa,a finales de los años 60s. era un pampón donde estaba ese ó esos tranvías en desuso... como un depósito descuidado... luego ya casi en los años 80s. construyeron ese mini conjunto habitacional.. El chifa no sé de que año será,pero por su arquitectura parece ser de 1955 aproximadamente,incluso quizás un poco antes... 


Sakkarina said:


> Dodi, te comento que en un articulo de la Revista Municipal de Miraflores del año 1955 indicaban con planos que la estacion de Miraflores estaba sobre lo que ahora es el puente Ricardo Palma. Mas bien habia un apuro en demoler esa estacion para poder construir la via expresa, prolongar la av. ricardo palma y poder unir miraflores viejo con las "modernas" urbanizaciones de San Antonio. Supuestamente la estacion de tranvia tambien estaba por ahi, porque el tranvia entraba por Ricardo Palma e iba hasta los baños. La zona que tu indicas, Angamos, era parte de lo que era Surquillo y estaba demasiado lejos del centro de Miraflores.
> Sin embargo, me interesaria saber de donde sacaste ese dato - recuerdas una estacion ubicada ahi? Porque seria interesante por la informacion que tengo yo, que proviene de una revista editada por la alcaldia y que encontre en la biblioteca Ricardo Palma


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Aquí quedaba la estación (actual Chifa Kuo Wa)*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Acá pueden apreciar mejor la ubicación....*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Ya me quedé en duda sobre la Estación !!!!*

Todo me hacía suponer que quedaba en el actual chifa Kuo Wha...pero encontré éste plano de 1908 y al parecer,se refuerza la idea que tú expresas,en que la estación estaba en la zona del actual puente Ricardo Palma... 










Sakkarina said:


> Dodi, te comento que en un articulo de la Revista Municipal de Miraflores del año 1955 indicaban con planos que la estacion de Miraflores estaba sobre lo que ahora es el puente Ricardo Palma. Mas bien habia un apuro en demoler esa estacion para poder construir la via expresa, prolongar la av. ricardo palma y poder unir miraflores viejo con las "modernas" urbanizaciones de San Antonio. Supuestamente la estacion de tranvia tambien estaba por ahi, porque el tranvia entraba por Ricardo Palma e iba hasta los baños. La zona que tu indicas, Angamos, era parte de lo que era Surquillo y estaba demasiado lejos del centro de Miraflores.
> Sin embargo, me interesaria saber de donde sacaste ese dato - recuerdas una estacion ubicada ahi? Porque seria interesante por la informacion que tengo yo, que proviene de una revista editada por la alcaldia y que encontre en la biblioteca Ricardo Palma


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Según el mapa de Miraflores de 1898 la estación del ferrocarril Lima-Chorrillos debió haber estado en el actual cruce de la Av. Ricardo palma y el Paseo de la República, ahí donde había un local de las empresas eléctricas.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Sakkarina está en lo cierto...*

La Estación efectivamente estaba en el actual puente... tengan en cuenta que todo Paseo de la República era terreno plano y al hacer la Vía Expresa,efectivamente se hizo "El Zanjón"... La Estación ocupaba gran parte del puente actual y forzosamente tuvieron que demolerla para hacer ese tramo de la Vía Expresa..Lo que si recuerdo que hasta bien entrado los años 70s. seguía en pie una casona antigua de 2 pisos en la esquina de la Avenida Ricardo Palma con Paseo de la República,cuya fachada fue demolida,quedando en pie la mitad de la casona,que al igual que otras cercanas,quedaron en pie "por la mitad" durante varios años... ahora hay una oficina pública,frente mismo a Luz del Sur.. Esa casona y la casona que estaba donde actualmente está Luz del Sur,tendrían una vista privilegiada a la Estación...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Acá se puede apreciar la Estación...*


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Excelente ya tenemos la ubicación exacta, otra cosa que me llama bastante la atención de la foto es que como se puede apreciar en el extremo inferior izquierdo la Av. Angamos nació siendo el camino de entrada a la antigua y hoy desaparecida Clínica Delgado.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

*Excelente foto esa ultima, me recuerdan a las pequeñas estaciones de trenes en Alemania como de muchos paises europeos, realmente bonito.*


----------



## lima105 (May 20, 2010)

Un pequeño aporte para poder ubicar mejor la antigua estacion del tren de Miraflores:










Esta es una fotografia aerea de 1944 donde apreciamos el centro de Miraflores, incluyendo la Alameda Ricardo Palma, que termina justo en, la estacion del Tren (en medio del cruce de Ricardo Palma y Paseo de la Republica). Tambien podemos ver como era el cruce antes que se construyera el Ovalo, la Av. Diagonal y la ampliacion del Parque Central...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Excelente foto Lima105 !!!*

Más claro imposible !!!..ahora si sabemos exactamente donde estaba la Estación...cosas de la vida,actualmente es "el aire" !!!!.... 


lima105 said:


> Un pequeño aporte para poder ubicar mejor la antigua estacion del tren de Miraflores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que bonita es la edificación, que bueno que aun se conserve y con vegetación alrededor.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Jhonatan...la estación fue demolida hace medio siglo !!!!*

Lo que se ha hecho es una réplica dentro del Parque Reducto de San Antonio...


skyperu34 said:


> Que bonita es la edificación, que bueno que aun se conserve y con vegetación alrededor.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Interesante, en la fotografía aérea, en la esquina de las Avs. Arequipa y Pardo en el terreno donde se ubicaba el Indianapolis se puede observar la casa original que había en esa esquina y que perteneció a la familia Beltrán (los dueños del diario La Prensa) y que fuera la casa más grande de Lima.

saludos


----------

